# Θα επιβιώσει ο καπιταλισμός; Capitalism Beyond the Crisis



## nickel (Apr 5, 2009)

Όποιος ξεκίνησε να διαβάζει στο Κυριακάτικο Βήμα το άρθρο του Αμάρτια Σεν και δεν θέλει να περιμένει μέχρι την Τρίτη για τη συνέχεια, μπορεί να βρει στο PDF το πλήρες αγγλικό κείμενο, από τη δημοσίευση στην _New York Review of Books_.

Για τον Σεν:
Amartya Kumar Sen CH (Hon) (Bengali: অমর্ত্য কুমার সেন Ômorto Kumar Shen) (born 3 November 1933), is an Indian citizen and a distinguished economist-philosopher who won the Nobel Memorial Prize in Economic Sciences in 1998, "for his contributions to welfare economics" for his work on famine, human development theory, welfare economics, the underlying mechanisms of poverty, and political liberalism.

From 1998 to 2004 he was Master of Trinity College at Cambridge University, becoming the first Asian academic to head an Oxbridge college. Amartya Sen is interested in the debate over globalization. He has given lectures to senior executives of the World Bank and is a former honorary president of Oxfam.

Among his many contributions to development economics, Sen has produced work on gender inequality. He is currently the Lamont University Professor at Harvard University. Amartya Sen's books have been translated into more than thirty languages. He is a trustee of Economists for Peace and Security.​


----------

